

U.S. fails to win early limit on Net controls at global gathering - mtgx
http://reuters.com/article/2012/12/04/us-un-internet-treaty-idUSBRE8B316I20121204

======
redthrowaway
So the coalition that's trying to get this put in place is comprised of
authoritarian regimes like Russia, China, and Iran, and developing countries
that have seen their long distance fees decline. Why not drive a wedge between
those two groups? Surely there must be a way to address the concerns of
developing countries without also capitulating to the anti-freedom crowd. Less
palatably, but perhaps more likely, the authoritarian bloc could probably get
what it wants without jeopardizing the competitiveness of US firms.

~~~
rickmb
Please note that this "anti-freedom crowd" is also heavily supported by the
major telecom corporations from the US and Europe, and the predominantly
American copyright lobby also likes to join in the fun.

Yes, Western corporations are siding with repressive regimes against their own
people and government. I can't think of a better argument to eradicate
corporatism.

------
charonn0
What might the ramifications of a US/Canadian/Eurozone withdrawal from the ITU
treaty be?

~~~
bilbo0s
I could see that being deleterious to our access to markets in Africa long
term. If the Chinese are perfectly willing to just "throw money at the
problem", and we take the position of "standing on principle", well it isn't
hard to see who the Africans will be doing most of their business with(1).
Africa will be very important in the future as a market. If I'm a US
policymaker, and PARTICULARLY if I'm a FRENCH policymaker, I have to think
that I wouldn't cede access to that territory so casually. Especially not over
something as trivial as them wanting Google to pay routing fees. That sounds,
to me, like something that can be worked out. The complication, of course, are
Chinese telecoms that are there, money in hand, perfectly contented to pay
those fees.

Anyway... that's just one drawback I can think up off the top of my head.
Arguably, the most important one long term. But there are others. Some
probably far more important in the short to medium term.

(1 - I realize that the Africans MAY ALREADY be doing most of their business
with China. I only used future tense because I don't KNOW that they already do
most of their business with China.)

~~~
charonn0
What about for the ITU? Surely without the support of the Western world it
would lose much of its punch.

------
jacoblyles
Freedom isn't popular, unfortunately.

------
buster
Strange thing when you talk about russia and other potentially censoring
regimes you'll also need to talk about SOPA, PIPA, ACTA and what ever else the
western governments try to pull off..

It's not like "we" are exactly a role model, either..

------
HistoryInAction
Interesting, since it was a regional vote, that means Australia and ROK, two
of our allies on ITU, were outvoted within their regions. Wonder what region
Australia is classified as?

Implies that South America (somewhat expected) and Africa (expected) voted to
support the ITU against the US.

